
JetBlue is using facial recognition instead of boarding passes - wastman
https://www.zdnet.com/article/facial-recognition-creeps-up-on-a-jetblue-passenger-and-she-hates-it/
======
pssm
It’s becoming the standard in the US. Two weeks ago I flew from LAX to Paris
and they (Air France) were using the same system for boarding passengers.

------
crypto-jeronimo
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19725610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19725610).

